# wtb: 15x8 4lug KMC 78 deepdish old school wheels



## imperfekt (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking to buy some old school KMC 78 wheels, 15x8 any 4lug (because they came in 4-lug universal 4x100/4x114)

condition is no problem, as long as they're not bent or un-balanceable... priced on rims' conditions

Thanks a ton!


----------



## imperfekt (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry, I'm looking to buy them. Still shopping.



imperfekt said:


> Looking to buy some old school KMC 78 wheels, 15x8 any 4lug (because they came in 4-lug universal 4x100/4x114)
> 
> condition is no problem, as long as they're not bent or un-balanceable... priced on rims' conditions
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might try here also
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/


----------



## Jerk face 1$ (8 mo ago)

imperfekt said:


> Looking to buy some old school KMC 78 wheels, 15x8 any 4lug (because they came in 4-lug universal 4x100/4x114)
> 
> condition is no problem, as long as they're not bent or un-balanceable... priced on rims' conditions
> 
> ...


I have a set just like those universal and all no center caps how much you trying to spend


----------

